# Barf vs. Prey model debate



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello again guys! As you know, I new to the raw feeding thing, and have learned soooooo much from you guys over the last couple of days! Thank you so very much! 

For the past 6 months or so, i have basically been feeding my dog the BARF Diet, which I now know is the use of meat, bones, and raw fruits/veggies. From the research I have done lately, and the wonderful recommendations from you all, I have come to the conclusion that nothing beats the Prey Model approach, using meat, organ meat, and bones ONLY. From what I have learned, it is the absolute closest thing to what a dog/wolf would consume in the wild. As I have discovered with your help, is that wolves in the wild generally do NOT eat the stomach content of their prey. I have also learned that a dog's teeth are not made to grind fruits/veggies, therefore are unable to extract nutrients from them. Even if you puree the fruits/veggies, it would be of no benefit, because if dogs don't need them in the wild, why would your dog nead them? Same does with vitamins. extra vitamens/supplements may not harm your dog, but why waste your time giving them to them when they already get more than enough nutrition from their prey Model Diet? 

i have decided that i am going to switch my dog's diet from the BARF Diet to the Prey Model Diet this weekend, and I thank you all for your help, patience, and support! 

Besides stating what i have learned and thanking you all, i thought I would create this thread to begin a bit of a friendly debate.:smile: This debate is for us raw feaders. here is the topic;

Do you feed your raw fed dog a BARF Diet or a Prey Model Diet and why? 

*i have already stated my response above. I will now feed a Prey Model diet for the reasons I stated above. Thanks!!!!!:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs have been fed a PMD for over a year now, I occasionally will give them a piece of my apple if I'm having one, they love it. They might get a piece of a carrot now and then, it always comes out funny looking in their poop and I know it has no nutritional value but won't hurt them.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so pleased this discussion came up. As I continue my education about feeding raw, I have gleaned lots of info from Leerburg.com. While they don't really advocate veggies being included, they do strongly recommend the use of supplements--salmon oil, Vit E, Vit C, probiotic, alfalfa and kelp. Here are a few links to info from the site, and one forum thread I thought was interesting. To the experts--if you have time, peruse and I would appreciate feedback. I know the site sells a lot of the stuff, so I always keep that in mind. 

EBook
http://leerburg.com/pdf/feedingrawdiet.pdf

Raw Feeding Q & A
Leerburg | Feeding a Raw Diet

Forum Thread--From a discussion of Nupro to supplements in general
Leerburg.com Discussion Forum: NUPRO


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

My EBT has been PMD since November 2008 and my Neo Mastiff mix has been PMD since December 2009. I love the benefits of they way I feed my dogs. I was able to get about 300lbs of deer meat in Oct sometime (i think) and that has been the main food in their diet lately with some chicken, organ meat and other stuff too. But I like how I basically just fed my dogs for 4 months and only paid for the chicken and a small amount of organ as well. Maybe around $100 for 4 months!! That is less then I was paying for Titus' kibble for 1 month alone before then!! I also like how they are all shiny and have a ton of energy to play after a long day for me at work!! 
Then there are the health factors of clean teeth, less gas (Owen the EBT used to have horrible gas problems!) and better breath to share kisses with!  They don't drink a ton of water anymore, so less mess to clean up after when they are done drinking and they don't have to spend every 20 minutes going outside to relieve themselves!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have time to peruse right now but I have seen their stuff before. Yes, they sell the stuff. Ever have a used car salesman tell you that you don't want a particular car he is selling because it's a piece of junk? Always be wary of information given to you by someone who stands to make money based on your decisions about that information.

Dogs/wolves have gone for millions of years without all that stuff. It's not needed. It is just trying to sell you something. Salmon oil is good if you don't have another source of Omega 3's in the diet. Other than that, they are useless.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> i have decided that i am going to switch my dog's diet from the BARF Diet to the Prey Model Diet this weekend, and I thank you all for your help, patience, and support!


Hehe, it took me about 6 months of BARF feeding to reach the same conclusions. :smile: I have been feeding PMR for over 7 years now.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Salmon oil is good if you don't have another source of Omega 3's in the diet. Other than that, they are useless.


Yes, i agree. i feed my dog a few squirts of pure wild Alaskan salmon oil with every meal. because of the cost, i don't feed my dog fish on a regular basis, so i guess fish oil is the nest best thing.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> Yes, i agree. i feed my dog a few squirts of pure wild Alaskan salmon oil with every meal. because of the cost, i don't feed my dog fish on a regular basis, so i guess fish oil is the nest best thing.


Why not just feed a can of mackeral or salmon once a week? My dogs love sardines, too. And it's super affordable. I spend about $6/month on fish for three dogs.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We feed PMR. Shiloh has always been on PMR (as well as Akasha). I don't know why but the BARF thing never went over well with me. It seemed silly to add veggies to their diet.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Why not just feed a can of mackeral or salmon once a week? My dogs love sardines, too. And it's super affordable. I spend about $6/month on fish for three dogs.


Yea, great idea. i'll check into purchasing a bit this weekend.:smile:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Why not just feed a can of mackeral or salmon once a week? My dogs love sardines, too. And it's super affordable. I spend about $6/month on fish for three dogs.


I agree... some kind of whole fish either canned or fresh. I never could figure out a good way to supplement with fish oil (except capsules) feeding raw. It just doesn't work out very well when you squirt a bunch of fish oil onto a chicken quarter  :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> I agree... some kind of whole fish either canned or fresh. I never could figure out a good way to supplement with fish oil (except capsules) feeding raw. It just doesn't work out very well when you squirt a bunch of fish oil onto a chicken quarter  :biggrin:


lol:biggrin:

my dogs loves the taste of it, and she will just lick it right up wherever I squirt it! usually on a small plate or something.


----------

